# Poll the best stump grinder out there.



## Stumped_4_Life (Jan 25, 2005)

Vote for the best stump grinder post the stump grinder you think is the best


----------



## DDM (Jan 25, 2005)

Hmmmmm I think you forgot to add a pole to your Thread.


----------



## Stumped_4_Life (Jan 25, 2005)

aahahah whops i dont really no what im doing bro.


----------



## Stumped_4_Life (Jan 25, 2005)

i figured it out but thanks for the help bro


----------



## Xtra (Jan 25, 2005)

You left out Rayco 1625 Super Jr.

For me there two types of grinders . . . the big beast for large table-top sized stumps and then the smaller more moverable (and less turf damage) small grinder for general stump work and in flower beds.

I use a Carlton 4400-4, but vote the Rayco Super 50 as the best large and the 1625 as the best small grinder.

The Carlton is always getting stuck in loose soil and is too top heavy on slopes.


----------



## Stumper (Jan 25, 2005)

Xtra makes the point that I consider most important-No one stumper is best for all applications. Despite the frequent advice to "get a big one if you are going full time so you can be productive" there really is a big need for portables to get to the backyard work. Additionally, much of the work involves small stumps- . A small machine can be run around the yard to grind four 12 inch stumps and loaded back up before some of the big units can be positioned for the second or third stump. ideally a guy should have a big machine and a small one. If you can only have one-the small one can do it all-the big one can't.


----------



## Lumberjack (Jan 26, 2005)

Depending on where your jobs are. For us, we have bother the RG50 and 85. If we had to get one grinder, we would get the 85. 

If you aint gotta go through small areas (3') get the 85, it is quite possibly the best grinder you can get for all around use.


----------



## Ekka (Jan 26, 2005)

Yeah,

And down under here I have a modified Kanga grinder that can also pick up logs, rake yards, dig trenches etc. As far as grinding goes it would kick an rayco25 & sc252's butt and do all that other stuff as well! Being a mini skid steer loader it can turn on it's own axis unlike the super jnr, and you stand on it to drive it around! (doesn't come with a esky though)

When I was faced with the choice I said "why would I buy just a stump grinder when for around the same money I can do all this other stuff.

Horses for courses. Be wise!


----------



## Lumberjack (Jan 26, 2005)

But being a skid steer, it will damage the lawn. 

The RG50 is a better stump grinder, Super RG50 way better, and RG85 would shame it.

How much HP does it have? How much did it run with the stump cutter attachment?


----------



## Ekka (Jan 26, 2005)

Hey Lumberjack,

It's 24hp that's why I compared it to the rg25 and sc252, it has 980mm width, you have the option of tracks, road tyres, chunky mud tyres or bald tyres. You can turn in slower circles so it doesn't rip the lawn up or use other tyre/track combinations to alleviate the problem. You even have the option of 4wd or 2wd!

It's called comparing apples to apples... Sure a rg50 or 85 may out perform but they still can't do what this thing does regardless of their stump cutting capabilities.

I have it pictured on my website http://www.palmtreeservices.com.au/StumpRemoval.html

For most jobs you can't beat this thing.


----------



## Lumberjack (Jan 26, 2005)

Ekka said:


> ...Sure a rg50 or 85 may out perform but they still can't do what this thing does regardless of their *stump cutting capabilities*.




Uh, read the title, best stump grinder out there. This fellow grinds stumps, meaning he wants to know the best grinder, not the best swiss army knife. Its called off topic, not apples to apples. He doesnt move logs, he wants to know what the best GRINDER is. 

As to the argument of slower turns to save the grass and swaping tires/ tracks, kinda defeats the its advantage of zero turning radius doenst it?  

Nice web site by the way. If they made a 4 wheel steer version of the Dingo (or whatever brand) i would consider it, but the damage to the grass isnt acceptable over here.


----------



## Stumper (Jan 26, 2005)

Carl, Now now, BE NICE!. THe thread is about OPINIONS regarding the best stump grinder. Ekka has his own opinion-as do we all. FWIW I am intrigued by the Kanga. I saw a little 13hp one in use with the loader attachment. You are approaching this 9like most of us) with the idea that "I have this and it works great so must be best". I have heard nothing but good about the Super RG50. It is probably one of the best stump machines out there but it isn't necessarily the best choice. So much depends upon the individual's needs.- i'd love to have a super RG50 or 85 but only if I had a smaller machine also-I know my needs. Ekka has a tool that fills his needs and recommends it- That is cool!


----------



## Lumberjack (Jan 26, 2005)

We considered every model on the market and tested several and talked to others.


Answer this, for what we use grinders for, what can a tow behind do that the RG85 cant? The only thing we have ever came up with is the advantage of getting a bigger motor (125hp) and perhaps faster time moving between stumps (depends on the driver and situation).

The benifits of the RG85 compared to any other tow behind out weigh the 2 (help me think of more) down sides of the RG85 compared to a tow behind.

When access becomes an issue, the RG50 or super 50 is quite arguably the best choice. The only downfall is when you have to cross pedestrian bridges and the weight might become a problem. Its somewhat unnerving crossing a 3' wide wooden bridge to get in the back yard (only way except through house). Also if driving through the house (never have had to do that) the weight could come into play


----------



## Ekka (Jan 26, 2005)

Well, well well Mr Lumberjack

A lot of the gates I go through with the Dosko are only 800mm wide and the Dosko fits because it's 750mm wide ... the other day I drove it through a normal house doorway to get into the back yard. It turns sharp and does go up stairs. 

Regarding your comment of comparing apples to apples that's exactly what I was doing when comparing machines of equivalent hp. That's why in most racing events they have categories because you don't expect a 500ci v8 to be beaten by a 150ci 4cyl.

Why would some-one spend twice as much for the big machine when the smaller hp machine could do the bulk of their work. It's like saying the best chainsaw is the 088 Stihl or Husky120, but try pruning with them.

I think many people read this forum and need to know of the options available. Many cut trees as well as grinding stumps and now have the option of a mini loader. I didn't vote on your poll because it wasn't a rational question. Perhaps it should have read "which is the biggest stumpgrinder"


----------



## Lumberjack (Jan 26, 2005)

Ekka said:


> Well, well well Mr Lumberjack
> 
> A lot of the gates I go through with the Dosko are only 800mm wide and the Dosko fits because it's 750mm wide ... the other day I drove it through a normal house doorway to get into the back yard. It turns sharp and does go up stairs.
> 
> ...



Nothing personal on my end.


----------



## Ekka (Jan 26, 2005)

Oops, egg on my face, It was Stumped 4 Lifes poll.

The Kanga lifts up 6' high, approx 550lb max but we have done more by getting a few extra guys hanging off the back.

If all you do is stump grinding, and nothing else it perhaps wouldn't be the wisest choice as the loader is a seperate item to buy plus you have to buy the Stump Grinder head. The loader costs approx $18,000 Aus and the Stump Grinder head $13,000 Aus. It's all hydraulic.

There is no 4 wheel steer version.

It does have some engineering flaws with the Stump Grinder head and I have had mine modified so it goes really well. The stupid manufacturer fitted a centrifugal clutch to the 24hp engine, guess what, the cutter head would stop in the stump whilst the engine kept going! Furthermore the pulley ratio for the cutter wheel wasn't good, I put on a smaller pulley, no clutch (direct drive) and had to reinforce the cutter shaft to take the extra grunt. I know now from experience what has to be done and you can get one with a 25hp Kohler which would be much better.

Then again, I also had to modify the Dosko. The belts kept jumping off the idler bearings and getting jammed, the cutter wheel only had 8 teeth, the air filtration system was poor, and the 25 hp Kohler need a bit of tweeking. It goes real good now.

I predominantly work in urban yards doing take downs so access and the loader is what suits me. Loading logs etc is great, I take one machine.


----------



## Lumberjack (Jan 27, 2005)

Thats about 24k US dollars. I think the RG50 runs about 30k, and the RG85 at 40-45k.

I am confused as to its design, is the carrier hydraulic and the cutter wheel is ran by another motor? 

The RG's have 1 motor and 2 pumps. One is a variable displacement pump, which runs the cutterwheel, and the other is a gear pump that runs all the other hydraulics such as the drive wheels, steering and move the cutter side to side and up and down. That way you can have the motor reved all the way up but the cutter wheel spinning slower, which is handy when working in gravel with new teeth that you dont want to chip. Another handy time is when grinding roots that have swelled over sidewalk or driveway and you are grinding them off without touching the concrete under the wood.

If they could stuff a 125hp motor to reliably work in a platform the same size as the RG85 4x4 (maybe a little bigger in lenth or heigth) then we would snatch it up. The RG85 has a little extra room around the moto, possibly moving the hydraulic tank would allow enough room. Also a reversible electric fan would be nice, so you can blow out the leaves that the get sucked up into the radiator.


----------



## NeTree (Jan 27, 2005)

Sorry guys, you're ALL wrong.








The answer is: The one that's PAID FOR.


----------



## Ekka (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey Lumberjack

That's right, it has 2 motors. One drives the loader, hydraulics etc for the sweep and vertical movement. The other motor sits above the cutter wheel and belt drives the cutter wheel. 

The prices you pay in the US for gear is CHEAP CHEAP CHEAP!

A RG50 is about $50,000 here, the RG25 Super jnr is about $28000

A Stihl MS660 (066) is $2500, a Stihl MS200T is $1450, a Stihl MS460 (046) is $1850

A vermeer BC1000xl is $62000

A Bandit 14" disc chipper with lift & crush is $75000


----------



## tnttreeman (Jan 27, 2005)

guess one of us should get into the export business


----------



## tnttreeman (Jan 27, 2005)

What's the opinion on the Rayco RG 1631? I plan to demo one soon and wondered if anyone else had one and what they thought.


----------



## Stumper (Jan 27, 2005)

Paid for itself many times over.


----------



## Lumberjack (Jan 27, 2005)

Ekka said:


> Hey Lumberjack
> 
> That's right, it has 2 motors. One drives the loader, hydraulics etc for the sweep and vertical movement. The other motor sits above the cutter wheel and belt drives the cutter wheel.
> 
> ...



DAYYYYYYYYYM.


A ms200 is here is $500 out the door.


Tell you what, make a list, send me the money and we will start an import buisness for yall! Black market!


(note to moderators, that was sarcasim and i really dont want to break any laws, but i think its a bit rediculous at what they are paying!)


----------

